# Attica, IN ride



## Jake15rubi (Nov 21, 2014)

My first ride at an actual offroad park other than tgw in central IL. This blew tgw out of the water. Me and a couple friends made the 2+ hour drive to the badlands and it was worth every minute. Without a snorkel I was a little leary of getting in any water that was real deep.


----------

